# R34 Xenon Passenger Head Light



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

As per title.

If anyone has one for a good price please 

Thank you!


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

ben_harmer32 said:


> As per title.
> 
> If anyone has one for a good price please
> 
> Thank you!



Hi


I have a pair if of any help give us a call:thumbsup:




Regards MGT


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I have a set here, pm if interested


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

TABZ said:


> I have a set here, pm if interested


 have you got driver side??


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

XashskylineX said:


> have you got driver side??




I have a set, both driver and passenger.
Ideally looking to sell as a pair but happy to split if a buyer for each comes forward.


Tabz


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Price ??

I***8217;m heading towards Bham if price is right I***8217;ll take them


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

XashskylineX said:


> Price ??
> 
> I***8217;m heading towards Bham if price is right I***8217;ll take them




Pm me please Ash.
I’m Currently abroad until end of next week.


----------

